# break action .22



## chunkysniper (Apr 7, 2010)

I just found a really old break action .22, and i was wondering what kind of ammo i can put in it. i know regular .22lr bullets work with it, but i was wondering if i could use other types of .22 ammo in it without hurting the gun.

thanks~chunkysniper


----------



## chunkysniper (Apr 7, 2010)

to clear it up a bit, what i meant was can i use a .22 magnum load in this rifle.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

No, 22 mag cases have a larger diameter and are longer than 22 lr bullets. You can probably use 22 short, 22 long, and 22 long rifle though.....I would do more research before I used any of these though.


----------



## chunkysniper (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks a lot. that's just what I wanted to know.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

hogcaller said:


> No, 22 mag cases have a larger diameter and are longer than 22 lr bullets. You can probably use 22 short, 22 long, and 22 long rifle though.....I would do more research before I used any of these though.


Hogcaller has it right, usually the old rifles were stamped 22 S, L & LR in single shots, meaning you could shoot shorts, longs or long rifles in them, but there were some produced that could only shoot shorts, or shorts and longs, but not long rifles and some of those might not be stamped at all.

The regular 22 rimfire uses a "heeled" bullet, meaning the rear section of the bullet that fits in the case is smaller in diameter than the bullet section outside or above the mouth of the case. The 22 mag uses a conventional bullet so to speak, meaning the portion in the case is the same diameter as the portion outside, meaning it is seated into the case. Both guns shoot the same diameter bullet though, the difference is how it fits into the case and the actual case diameter. Thats why 22 revolvers often have magnum and regular cylinders to interchange, same barrel, different chamber.


----------

